# New to making fountain pens



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a nib and the piece that goes under it (the feed?) and the sleeve they slide into. Is the ink cartridge able to connect to that assembly by itself or do I have to make something in the grip section to hold on to it? I have been doing some reading on this just a little confused on the terminology and when I tried to connect the cartridge to it I just wanted to make sure I was doing it right before I broke something.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm trying to make one without using a kit.


----------



## biednick (Aug 4, 2012)

I would make a section. I recomend looking at the articals in the library, great tutorials there


----------



## frank123 (Aug 4, 2012)

You have the nib, the feed, and the feed housing.  Sometimes the whole assembly is referred to as a nib (even though the nib is actually the metal tip by itself).

You will notice there are (at least should be) some threads on the rear of the feed housing.  You need a tap in this size and a corresponding sized drill bit to tap the section to accept it.  

The section is the front (removable) part of the pen body that holds the feed housing, you need to make this in a size amenable to your feed housing and pen body (it is made to screw in to the rest of the pen body).

Once you have made the section, if you are certain you won't ever need to remove the feed housing from it, you can glue it in instead of tapping and screwing it in.  Usually not done that way but it will work, I managed to destroy the threads on a feed housing and did it this way to avoid scrapping the nib assembly and it worked out fine (so far).  The taps tend to be odd sized and a little hard to find and expensive.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Aug 9, 2012)

I have read in other posts that 1/4" 34tpi is real close to the thread size of the #5 section which I believe is 6.5mm 0.5 pitch.  I am going to make a FP(my first and will be buying a ready made #5 section for it.  I can't find a 34tpi but I have found at 32tpi so I have ordered a tape and a die in that size will be trying it out on my FP.  I know the section will probably be tight going into the 1/4"-32 thread but it is close and it may work, if it doesn't I will chase the section threads with the 1/4"-32 die and try it again.  

Indy-Pen-Dance has the actual bit for the #5 section but I don't have the $$ for it just now.


----------

